# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  فوائد النوم على الجانب الايمن

## mohamed73

المدة المناسبة لنوم الإنسان يوميا حتى يأخذ ما يكفيه من الراحة وتجديد نشاطه وطاقته، هي ثمان ساعات يوميا، وقد أوضح لنا سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم الطريقة الصحيحة للنوم وهي النوم على الجانب الأيمن ووضع اليد اليمنى تحت الرجل اليمنى*حديث نبوي ينصح بالنوم على الشق الأيمن :* «إذا أتيت مضجعك فتوضأ وضوءك  للصلاة ثم اضطجع على شقك الأيمن، ثم قل: اللهم أسلمت وجهي إليك وفوضت أمري  إليك وألجأت ظهري إليك رغبة ورهبة إليك، لا ملجأ ولا منجى منك إلا إليك،  اللهم آمنت بكتابك الذي أنزلت وبنبيك الذي أرسلت، فإن مت من ليلتك فأنت على  الفطرة، واجعلهن آخر ما تتكلم به، قال: فرددتها على النبي -صلى الله عليه  وسلم- فلما بلغت اللهم آمنت بكتابك الذي أنزلت قلت ورسولك، قال: لا ونبيك  الذي أرسلت»*فوائد النوم على الجانب الأيمن. :* –  أثبتت العديد من الدراسات الحديثة أن النوم على الجانب الأيمن تمنح الجسم الراحة والسكون أثناء النوم .
–  يساعد النوم على الجانب الأيمن على تخفيف الحمل عن الرئة والجسم وذلك لأن  الرئة اليسرى للإنسان أصغر حجما من الرئة اليمنى–  النوم على الجانب الأيمن يعمل على تخفيف الحمل عن الرأس لأن المخ يقع في الجزء الأيمن من الرأس .–  عدد الأعضاء الموجودة في الجسم في  الجهة اليمنى أكثر من الأعضاء الموجودة في الجهة اليسرى وأكبر في الحجم ،  ولهذا فإن النوم على الجانب الأيمن يساعد على تخفيف الضغط عن جميع أعضاء  الجسم .–  النوم على الجهة اليمنى يجعل الجسم في حالة استقرار
– النوم على الجانب الأيمن يساعد على راحة المعدة يسهل هضم الطعام وإخراجه
– من فوائد النوم على الجانب الأيمن أنه يحفز القصبة الهوائية على إفراز المواد المخاطية .
– أشارت الدراسات أنه عند وضع اليد  اليمنى تحت الجانب الأيمن من الوجه فإنها ترسل ذبذبات إلى الرأس تساعد على  إفراغ الشحنات الزائدة من الجسم ، مما يساعد على الاسترخاء والراحة خلال  النوم . *أضرار النوم على الظهر :* النوم على الظهر له العديد من الآثار السلبية على المخ والجهاز التنفسي ومعظم أجزاء الجسم منها :
– التنفس من الفم وليس الأنف وبالتالي يدخل الهواء بارد وغير معقم إلى الرئتين والجهاز التنفسي، مما يؤدي إلى التعرض لنزلات البرد والانفلونزا ومرض الضخامة اللثوية و جفاف اللثة .–  يجعل التنفس صعبا على الشخص مما يؤدي إلى الغطيط والشخير وعدم الراحة أثناء النوم
–  يجعل رائحة الفم المزعجة غير محبوبة وكريهة . .
–  النوم على الظهر يسبب أضرار شديدة للعمود الفقري
–   يجعل الرأس مفلطحا وخصوصا عند الأطفال . *أضرار النوم على الجانب الأيسر :* – عدد الأعضاء الموجودة في  الجانب الأيسر أقل من الموجودة في الجانب الأيمن ولذلك  النوم على الجانب  الأيسر يزيد من الضغط على أعضاء الجسم الموجودة في الشق الأيسر من الجسم . –   الضغط على المعدة والكبد والقلب .
–  الإصابة بضيق التنفس وارتفاع عدد ضربات القلب .
– النوم على الجانب الأيسر يجعل الكبد معلقا وفي حالة عدم استقرار، مما يعيق عمله بصورة صحيحة .
–  يزيد الضغط على المعدة مما يصعب عمله ويصعب إخراج الطعام بطريقة جيدة وصحيحة .

----------

